# Hoback Peak Or Togwotee Pass



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

Help! We need the best and safest directions from Grand Tetons to Denver Colorado pulling our TT.

Has anyone traveled from the Tetons south on WY189 from Jackson to I-80. We will be camping in the Tetons and leaving for the Denver area. Is this the best rout to take pulling a TT or should be go on WY26 to WY287 to I-80?

Thanks!


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

HASN'T ANYONE EVER DRIVEN THESE MOUNTAIN ROADS? WE DID MAPQUEST, BUT THEY ASSUME YOU ARE DRIVING WITHOUT A TT. WE HAVE BEEN STUCK IN A PICKLE USING MAPQUEST IN THE PAST WITH VERY STEEP GRADES AND NO WARNING UNTIL WE GOT THERE. WOULD LOVE SOME INPUT.
THANKS,
COLORADOOS


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

coloradoos said:


> HASN'T ANYONE EVER DRIVEN THESE MOUNTAIN ROADS? WE DID MAPQUEST, BUT THEY ASSUME YOU ARE DRIVING WITHOUT A TT. WE HAVE BEEN STUCK IN A PICKLE USING MAPQUEST IN THE PAST WITH VERY STEEP GRADES AND NO WARNING UNTIL WE GOT THERE. WOULD LOVE SOME INPUT.
> THANKS,
> COLORADOOS


Well, awrighty then - I have gone both ways, both have their advantages. The Hoback route is by far the "flatter" way to go. OTOH, Togwotee Pass is a beautiful drive (if it's raining down below it can be snowing up above, pay attention!). Togwotee is over 9000 feet IIRC, and somewhat steep. There is some construction going on on 26/287 over the pass, but we have been through there I think eight times in the last couple of years, and the construction crews have been very good about keeping traffic moving. Dubois, at the foot of Towotee on the east side, is one of our favorite towns anywhere. I prefer the Togwotee route because the Hoback route just leaves too much I-80. I am not a fan of interstate highways; they tend to send me off to dreamland, and we don't want that... If you take 26/287 to Rawlins, you then run east to Laramie, then take 287 south to Ft Collins. You can stay on 287, or run out east of town to I-25, as you prefer.

If you take Hoback, there is an area that has free BLM campgrounds off 191 about 50 miles south of Pinedale. Look for Big Sandy Rec Area.

Sluggo


----------



## uhls1986 (Mar 20, 2008)

I grew up in that area and it really doesn't make a difference. Its a pretty easy pull as mountain passes go. One suggestion would be take one route on the way up and the other route when your on your way home.... Chris


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Sluggo and Chris for the info. Sounds like a beautiful ride both ways. Sluggo, we will watch the weather. Thanks for the heads up!
Coloradoos


----------

